# Whatcha gonna be?



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

OK,so with the big day just three months away, does anyone know what they're gonna be? Are you gonna dress up at all?  

I'm torn between a ghostbuster and Grand Admiral Thrawn.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

If you're going to be a Ghostbuster, you NEED to buy this proton pack:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3815314978

I'm juggling the idea of being either the Devil, a mad scientist, or a Jedi. If I can get the $$ together to get one of those lightsabers that actually look like a lightsaber, I'll go with the jedi. Otherwise, it's probably Satan for me.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

uhm, yeah. 
That'd be real cool, if I had an extra 3000 large laying around.   :voorhees:


----------



## The Shape (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm going to do the Scarecrow thing again this year. I just bought the mask last year, and I want to get my money's worth out of it. However, I would like to change the costume (clothes) a little. Anybody got any good ideas on what I could change to make the costume a little more scary? Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## DarkEmpress (Apr 22, 2004)

i'm going to be a serial killer clown. i also bought my dog a costume already...got it in the mail about a week ago...she's going to be a cowgirl...lol i also bought a lot of stuff for my haunted house this year, so it will be better than last years! i can't wait!


----------



## Akasha (Jun 16, 2004)

I just sent Zombie-F a picture of part of my costume. I'm going to be an undead vampire--complete with a stake prosthetic through my chest, fangs, and red contacts (which I got today and was very proud of myself that I could put them in--I don't usually wear contacts) I also have a red velvet cape, black dress, a spiked choker and silver spider earrings and a hair piece to clip on so I don't look like I have my typical suburban hair cut--but rather a long curly gothic type of pony tail thing.

Going to a Halloween convention next weekend so had to get the costume together early--I'm so excited


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Decided to be a ghostbuster. Going to the army-navy store next week when I get paid to look for cool looking coveralls.


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

I haven't really decided what I want to 'be' this Halloween... honestly, it's so damn difficult to decide!


----------



## VtheVamp (Apr 27, 2004)

Citizen Tallee said:


> I haven't really decided what I want to 'be' this Halloween... honestly, it's so damn difficult to decide!


I so agree. But I think that I wont have enough time to get my sexy figure back in time for a sexy vamp costume so I think that we are gonna make the whole family (hubby, son 14, daughter 3, newborn and myself) zombies. Its pretty easy to do and very inexpensive too. This was me 2 years ago as a zombie school girl with my hubby.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

*Changed My Mind*

As usual, I changed my mind at the last minute. Instead of being a mad scientist, I'm going for a Vampire. I found a pretty kick ass costume too, and already have the teeth leftover from another year. Check it out:









Should look pretty sweet, methinks. Blah!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Gonna be the Grim Reaper. I had every intention of being a Klingon, but I couldn't find that tortoise shell headpeice so that idea was scrapped. Got to looking in Spencers and found the coolest skull mask and knew immediately what I was going to do. The missus is going to be a Lady Ghost, so we'll be the perfect pair. It probably won't matter in the long run because I'll probably be Toe up, From the Flo' up! Found a pretty potent drink I want to test on my victims...er, I mean guests. Good thing there's only a few coming. A lot of alcohol in this, and I won't share it with just any goober that pulls up in the yard. I'll let ya know what goes down.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

I got my outfitt ... And fallen angel I have to be. Was going for the zombie but oddly enough I didn't have much time to plain that one out and my mom got me wings! Yeah! I love it.


----------

